# Don’t moan about U.K. weather !!



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

So a couple of hours cleaning this morning in a T-shirt with the car in the shade , a little Brie for lunch in french tradition and ..........










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

With good reason you should moan about the weather, all that effort getting the car looking good and then boom :detailer:


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> With good reason you should moan about the weather, all that effort getting the car looking good and then boom :detailer:


No just view it I can go out and play more 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I dunno, it's still basically clean. It doesn't tend to bother me if it rains after I have washed the car. K can just look at the beading.

Sent from my CPH2173 using Tapatalk


----------

